# Celiac plexus injection during EUS



## leannahammond (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any docs that do a celiac plexus block while doing a EUS? We have told our doc that this is included in the EUS but we received some conflicting information the other day. Any information on this would be helpfull.

Thank you
Leanna Hammond CGCS CPC


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 28, 2013)

*Cannot unbundle*

Our Dr's do them, and at some point we were no longer able to report them separately. According to the CCI Edits, CPT code 64530 cannot be separately reported with 43259.


----------

